# Fly Fishing from Michiga to Florida



## ibefishin (Oct 28, 2015)

Hi I'm Bill or ibefishin. I fly fish Florida in the winter. I am the original owner of a '98 Hells Bay Whipray hull # 3. It's a great boat and still as originally equipped. As they say...it can float on spit.


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

Let's see some pictures of it


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

what do you catch in Michiga ?


----------



## ibefishin (Oct 28, 2015)

anytide said:


> what do you catch in Michiga ?


Anytide...in Michigan there is a variety of seasonal fishing. Summer is trout, small mouth and large mouth bass along with pan fish. Fall is the Salmon migration followed by Steelhead. After that I head for Florida.


----------



## ibefishin (Oct 28, 2015)

Dawhoo said:


> Let's see some pictures of it


Dawhoo I'll need to find out how to post photos here.


----------



## ibefishin (Oct 28, 2015)

Dawhoo said:


> Let's see some pictures of it



Try this photo


----------



## ibefishin (Oct 28, 2015)

ibefishin said:


> Try this photo


Here is another view


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

Awesome, thanks for sharing


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

ibefishin said:


> Anytide...in Michigan there is a variety of seasonal fishing. Summer is trout, small mouth and large mouth bass along with pan fish. Fall is the Salmon migration followed by Steelhead. After that I head for Florida.


Welcome ib-

You forgot about skamania in summer and spring. Muskie and pike in summer and fall.

OORRRR are you a part time fisherman?


----------



## ibefishin (Oct 28, 2015)

DuckNut said:


> Welcome ib-
> 
> You forgot about skamania in summer and spring. Muskie and pike in summer and fall.
> 
> OORRRR are you a part time fisherman?


Skamania are kicking my butt. Normally they arrive in July so I tried but no fish. It was very late this year. By August I was back to trout fishing. Pike are good and Muskie is on my to do list.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Where do you fish/live?


----------



## ibefishin (Oct 28, 2015)

DuckNut said:


> Where do you fish/live?


West MI in the summer fishing the Manistee, PM, Au Sable and Muskegon. FL east coast in the winter fishing Mosquito Lagoon and St John's river.


----------

